# Census Bureau severs ties with ACORN in 2010 count



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

WASHINGTON - The Census Bureau on Friday severed its ties with ACORN, a community organization that has been hit with Republican accusations of voter-registration fraud. "We do not come to this decision lightly," Census director Robert Groves wrote in a letter to ACORN, which was obtained by The Associated Press.
In splitting with ACORN, Groves sought to tamp down GOP concerns and negative publicity that the partnership will taint the 2010 head count.

Census Bureau severs ties with ACORN in 2010 count - Yahoo! News


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> ACORN has said only a handful of employees submitted false registration forms and did so in a bid to boost their pay.


Ok, clearly I'm missing something here. I thought they were supposed to be a non-profit comprised mostly of volunteers. Yet, their "employees" are on commission or a bonus plan? Just one more thing that doesn't quite add up with this group.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

They are a marxist front organization that the Obama administration tasked with the census, reporting directly to the Whitehouse. This was after all the fraudulent registrations submitted by them came to light after the last election. 

They've been caught in Ware getting GPS fixes on private residences; they walk up to the front door with the GPS and record the location. Several people have told them to get off their property...they are usually just dumb college-aged kids 'working for Obama' for the summer. They are generally super-naive, so it would be like hitting a puppy...but there are commie ideologues among them...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Anyone else seriously concerned for the future of this country??? Have you people seen this younger generation?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

dcs2244 said:


> They are a marxist front organization that the Obama administration tasked with the census, reporting directly to the Whitehouse. This was after all the fraudulent registrations submitted by them came to light after the last election.
> 
> They've been caught in Ware getting GPS fixes on private residences; they walk up to the front door with the GPS and record the location. Several people have told them to get off their property...they are usually just dumb college-aged kids 'working for Obama' for the summer. They are generally super-naive, so it would be like hitting a puppy...but there are commie ideologues among them...


Please let one of them come on my property. Mrs. 5-0 has express orders to let the GSD loose on anyone other than the UPS guy, and she has showed interest in learning the ways of the sidearm. I am thinking of getting her the Hello Kitty AR-15


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

kttref said:


> Anyone else seriously concerned for the future of this country??? Have you people seen this younger generation?


I'm terrified. These kids aren't learning anything about the values and beliefs that this country was founded on. They're not learning how to reason and sift through all the propaganda to determine where the truth lies. They lack the ability to think for themselves and engage in debate based on facts and logic. How are they supposed to assume responsiblity for this country in the future when they simply don't have the ability to analyze a situation and decide for themselves what they believe the best course of action would be?

I can only hope that there are enough of us out there assuming the responsibility of educating our children on those very topics. My daughters and I frequently discuss topics in the news. I started this when they were small and now they will sometimes begin the conversation.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I'm terrified. These kids aren't learning anything about the values and beliefs that this country was founded on. They're not learning how to reason and sift through all the propaganda to determine where the truth lies. They lack the ability to think for themselves and engage in debate based on facts and logic. How are they supposed to assume responsiblity for this country in the future when they simply don't have the ability to analyze a situation and decide for themselves what they believe the best course of action would be?


Absolutely 100% true. Schools don't spend time teaching critical thinking anymore, they spend time trying to jam leftist propaganda down the throats of our kids. It remains the parents' responsibility to give the kids the intellectual edge they need to sift out the wheat from the chaff. Why do you think home schooling has become so popular? People are becoming sick of sending their kids to the socialist factories that schools have become.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

HistoryHound said:


> Ok, clearly I'm missing something here. I thought they were supposed to be a non-profit comprised mostly of volunteers. Yet, their "employees" are on commission or a bonus plan? Just one more thing that doesn't quite add up with this group.


They are as dirty as the day is long and it doesn't help that odrama funnels hundreds of thousands of dollars to them through front organizations like citizens services inc. either.


----------

